# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تدريبية عن "ترجمة أوراق التقاضي ومذكرات المرافعات وأحكام المحاكم وقرارات التحكيم

## هبة على

دورة تدريبية عن "ترجمة أوراق التقاضي ومذكرات المرافعات وأحكام المحاكم وقرارات التحكيم"
فى الفترة من  28 ابريل - 2 مايو 2019 - القاهرة
للإستفسار أو التسجيل
https://goo.gl/NFiCWt

----------

